# What is going on with my ovulation?



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

I came off the pill last July to try and get my body ready to start trying to get pregnant early this year via a sperm donor.  I have been using opks since that first cycle.  I had sort of worked out my cycle did one long month ovulating around day 19/20 then period around day 35 then the following month ovulating around day 13/14 and period coming around day 26/27.      In December though I got 5 days positive ovulation tests! It went one from one line to the next day 2 very strong lines and these 2 very strong lines were there for 5 consecutive days from day 19/20 to day 23 and my period started on day 37, Christmas day!      

This month I used Clear blue ovulation sticks (purple) to test alongside the others.  I got a blank circle on the 7th Jan then on 8th Jan (day 15) a flashing smiley face and a negative on the other opks. I was still getting a flashing smiley face uptil I ran out of Clearblue sticks on the 12th but negatives on the other opks.  I kept testing with the other opks and yesterday day 21 of my cycle I got a very strong positive.  This morning I bought some more Clear Blue sticks (pink this time) and did a test and a blank circle but my other opk is still showing at ovulating!!!

I am so confused!!  I am trying to get pregnant alone and only have enough goes for 2 maybe 3 tries.  I am 36 in April.  I've been tracking for 7 months and thought I was seeing a pattern then December period way off and this one too so no idea what to do as I don't know which test is right, I don't know when I would need to buy sperm as my cycle erratic.    Am I do something wrong?  Reading the tests wrong?


----------

